# Chair or Loveseat?



## duetchkey (Oct 10, 2009)

I am trying to purchase furniture for a small room. The room is 13.9" by 9.9. The 13.9 side has two rectangular windows (floor to ceiling).

The other 13.9 side has a large opening into an adjoining room, so furniture can be placed only in the 2 corners.

One of the 9.9 walls is solid wall (no windows, doors). The other 9.9 is the entrance to the room. 

I know this is confusing but I really need help with ideas on how to furnish this room. I am thinking two small chairs on the 13.9 side with windows and perhaps another chair in the corner across from them....or I could do a small loveseat on the 9.9 wall....but don't really know where to place the chairs....hmmmm..what do you think? There won't be a tv in this room.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

You can use this website to try different arrangements in the room.

http://www.bhg.com/decorating/arrange-a-room/

What is the room's purpose?


----------

